
Why is Silicon Valley helping the tech-savvy jihadists? - bontoJR
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/12008689/Why-is-Silicon-Valley-helping-the-tech-savvy-jihadists.html
======
jackgavigan
The author of this piece used to be the Prime Minister's chief speechwriter.
She previously wrote a piece for The Times, headlined 'Internet giants are the
terrorists’ friend':
[http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/opinion/columnists/article4517...](http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/opinion/columnists/article4517419.ece)
(paywalled)

She studied English and Poetry and, since resigning her role in the Prime
Minister's office in June, has published a children's book called 'Kitchen
Disco': [http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kitchen-Disco-Clare-
Foges/dp/0571307...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kitchen-Disco-Clare-
Foges/dp/0571307884)

------
DrScump
here's an opinion piece on this article:

[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20151123/10050732890/teleg...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20151123/10050732890/telegraph-
publishes-dumbest-article-encryption-youll-ever-read-written-david-camerons-
former-speechwriter.shtml)

